# Yellow, translucent jumpers :)



## orionmystery (Aug 16, 2011)

More jumping spiders: Wonderful jumping spiders of Malaysia  | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 16, 2011)

lol, that third one looks like he's having a stroke


----------



## Farm4chorses (Aug 16, 2011)

awesome detail!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 17, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> lol, that third one looks like he's having a stroke


 


Farm4chorses said:


> awesome detail!



Thanks for looking and commenting, Farm4chorses, AI.


----------

